# New to macro



## reaper7534 (Apr 21, 2013)

Feel free to criticize.  My colors may be off, I'm ordering a new monitor and calibrator soon.




_M7D3694-3 by Reaper7534, on Flickr


CameraCanon EOS 7DExposure0.013 sec (1/80)Aperturef/18.0Focal Length90 mmISO Speed320Exposure Bias0 EVFlashOn, Fired


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice froggie! It does look a little bit underexposed... and the color blends with the background a bit. I did a quick edit just to see what I could do....

Original on top:



Did you diffuse the flash? Was it the pop-up flash?


----------



## reaper7534 (Apr 21, 2013)

It was diffused and also a external flash.  I was trying to separate the background and frog, but they were so close in color, was posing quite the challenge.  The flash was mounted on camera, though.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 21, 2013)

reaper7534 said:


> It was diffused and also a external flash.  I was trying to separate the background and frog, but they were so close in color, was posing quite the challenge.  The flash was mounted on camera, though.



Good! How large was the diffuser? Having the flash on camera can make it difficult to avoid the harsh shadows like the one under the frog's chin. A good macro bracket like this  Kirk Enterprises : Universal - Macro Flash Bracket will allow to place the flash in an optimal position... very helpful. I also often use a flash or two off camera with wireless flash triggers. You may also find that calibrating your monitor will be needed to achieve optimal exposures and color in post.


----------



## reaper7534 (Apr 21, 2013)

I can't afford a top of the line monitor so ill be getting a Dell Ultrasharp U2412m with a SpyderPro 4 calibrator.  Ill look into the brackets, I'm still wrapping my mind around using a flash on a sunny day, lol.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 21, 2013)

reaper7534 said:


> I can't afford a top of the line monitor so ill be getting a Dell Ultrasharp U2412m with a SpyderPro 4 calibrator.  Ill look into the brackets, I'm still wrapping my mind around using a flash on a sunny day, lol.



I almost always use flash on sunny days... it helps to reduce the contrast in harsh sunlight for portraiture or macro. I also use flash for fill on none sunny days... lol!

I use a Dell Ultrasharp 30".. and it is a great monitor (no matter what some say!  ) You will love the monitor!


----------



## reaper7534 (Apr 21, 2013)

Found some baseline settings for my current monitor and it was way to bright, that's why all you guys are seeing it too dark on your end.  So what looked good to me, looked like garbage to everyone else.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 21, 2013)

reaper7534 said:


> Found some baseline settings for my current monitor and it was way to bright, that's why all you guys are seeing it too dark on your end.  So what looked good to me, looked like garbage to everyone else.



Not unusual... happens to a lot of people.


----------



## reaper7534 (Apr 21, 2013)

On that note, I'm searching for new monitors now.  Had a eye on some Dell Ultrasharps, but KmH shot that down.  LoL


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 21, 2013)

reaper7534 said:


> On that note, I'm searching for new monitors now.  Had a eye on some Dell Ultrasharps, but KmH shot that down.  LoL



I am pretty happy with mine.. but mine is the older IPS panel technology.


----------



## reaper7534 (Apr 21, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> reaper7534 said:
> 
> 
> > On that note, I'm searching for new monitors now.  Had a eye on some Dell Ultrasharps, but KmH shot that down.  LoL
> ...



Lenses are making me poor enough, so I can only afford e-ips


----------



## KrisztinaK (Apr 21, 2013)

I think the detail in the frog is fantastic.  Love how sharp this is ... 

I'd probably crop out the bit of tree in the corner though.  And maybe go a little looser on the crop of the frog itself.  Maybe that's not possible if this is an in camera crop, but it just feels a smidge tight.

Charlie - I really like your edit on this.  tfs


----------



## reaper7534 (Apr 21, 2013)

KrisztinaK said:


> I think the detail in the frog is fantastic.  Love how sharp this is ...
> 
> I'd probably crop out the bit of tree in the corner though.  And maybe go a little looser on the crop of the frog itself.  Maybe that's not possible if this is an in camera crop, but it just feels a smidge tight.
> 
> Charlie - I really like your edit on this.  tfs



Not a in camera crop, I do have some room to work.   I had to look at what tree you were talking about, that is my wooden deck !! Lol.


----------



## KrisztinaK (Apr 21, 2013)

I wasn't talking about the deck.  LOL  
There is a small bit of darker wood, at least I think it's wood, near the upper left corner.  Not quite in the corner but the far left.   
Whatever it is, I'd crop it out.


----------



## reaper7534 (Apr 21, 2013)

KrisztinaK said:


> I wasn't talking about the deck.  LOL
> There is a small bit of darker wood, at least I think it's wood, near the upper left corner.  Not quite in the corner but the far left.
> Whatever it is, I'd crop it out.



ah, that's a leaf.  I'll try cropping that out and post up tomorrow


----------



## reaper7534 (Apr 21, 2013)

Here's another one, I may have overexposed this one, but looks better than my first one.  Also with a different crop. If you click on it, the contrast and exposure turn out much better for some reason, compression issue I suppose.




_M7D3694 by Reaper7534, on Flickr


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 21, 2013)

It needs a little help in post.







Brought the white point down, the black point up, put a medium S into the curve, and darkened the wood decking for a bit more separation. Also did a bit of sharpening.


----------



## reaper7534 (Apr 21, 2013)

480sparky said:


> It needs a little help in post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks Great !!  I don't know if it's possible with Lightroom, maybe it is, but I haven't learned that much yet.


----------



## reaper7534 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the great idea, I got to learn something new, of course I have alot to figure out, but it's a start.




_M7D3694 by Reaper7534, on Flickr


----------

